# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Komunikimi Prind - Fëmijë

## J@mes

Të jetosh mes të qeshurave do të thotë të jetosh me mencuri dhe kjo është gjëja më e mirë që na japin fëmijët, të rriturve u takon ta përkrahin ndjeshmërin e tyre dhe komunikimin me cdo gjë që ndonjëherë të rriturit nuk mund ta shohin.
Kur lindim, jemi të lirë prej paragjykimeve dhe kemi një vizion të veçant që na shoqëron gjatë gjithë fëmijëris sonë, deri në momentin kur një i rritur na mëson një realitet ndryshe nga ai që mendonim se ishte jeta dhe bota.
Është e rëndësishme të kuptojmë që fëmijët janë qënie speciale, me shumë ndjeshmëri që të rriturit duhet ta ushqejnë më shumë, duke i dëgjuar me zemër për të kuptuar më shumë prej tyre.
Fëmijët janë në gjendje të thonë atë që u pëlqen, na flasin për gjëra që ne shpesh  nuk i kuptojmë si për jetë të tjera, apo për atë që kanë qënë në jetët e tyre të mëparshme.
Por, gjatë rritjes për shkak të ndikimeve të jashtme, fëmijët e humbasin këtë ndjeshmëri duke e zëvendësuar me mendime racionale, duke besuar vetëm atë cka mund të vërtetojnë.

Komunikimi me fëmijët është pika thelbësore. Te kapësh vëmëndjen e fëmijëve dhe tua shpjegosh gjërat në një mënyrë  që të jenë sa më të kuptueshme për ta.
Pra, tju flasësh fëmijëve nuk është e veshtirë, ekziston gjithmon një mënyrë që ti bësh të të dëgjojnë.
Komunikimi me fëmijët kerkon që të jesh i hareshëm dhe entuziast dhe kur është e nevojshme duhet të kesh ngulimin e duhur që gjithsesi nuk është agresiviteti.

Për prindërit & të tjerë - Cilat janë, apo do të ishin metodat apo teknikat që keni përdorur apo do të përdornit me fëmijët tuaj, në raste & situata të ndryshme? 
Cilat janë rastet në të cilat ju jeni gjendur apo do të gjendeshit në pozitë të vështirë me fëmijën tuaj? Do ishte komunikimi përzgjedhja juaj, apo dicka tjetër?!

----------


## J@mes

*Komunikimi një proçes kompleks*

Kur flitet për komunikimin te fëmija, duhet të dimë që kemi të bëjmë me një proçes kompleks që përfshin të paktën tre sisteme: fëmija, gjuha, konteksti i marrjes së gjuhës.

•Fëmija është “një qënie që kupton” dhe që ka disa mekanizma e potenciale, si p.sh.  sistemi nervorë, aparati i frymëmarrjes, vëmëndja selektive për tingujt, proceset konjitive etj.
Pozicioni inatist, i shprehur fillimisht nga Noam Chomski pohon se ka një mekanizëm të lindur në marrjen e gjuhës dhe një pjekje biologjike që e favorizon atë.

•Gjuha është “një sistem që duhet të mësohet”; ajo ka nivele të ndryshme që po të mësohen në mënyrë të ndërvarur mund të analizohen në mënyrë të dallueshme. Ka disa disiplina që studiojn këto nivele të ndryshme, si p.sh. fonologia, morfologjia, semantika, sintaska etj.

•Konteksti i marrjes së gjuhës: komunikimi është i gjithë proçesi i marrjes dhe i përdorimit të gjuhës në një mjedis specifik komunikativ dhe në një mjedis specifik kulturor (historikisht dhe shoqërisht i përcaktuar). Kjo është teza e L. Vigotskit, e mbështetur pastaj nga Bruner.
Konteksti i marrjes së gjuhës tek fëmija, është i formuar nga diada nënë-fëmijë dhe nga skema e rregullt ciklike që vendoset mes tyre.

----------


## J@mes

*Ndërsubjektiviteti primar dhe ndërsubjektiviteti sekondar*

*A. Ndërsubjektiviteti primar*

Mes nënës dhe fëmijës zhvillohet një lloj bisede primitive që Schaffer e quan pseudo-dialog. Me fjalë të tjera nëna dhe fëmija kanë një shkëmbim që quhet ndërsubjektivitet primar në të cilin shkëmbimi nuk është i qëllimshëm dhe është i qendërzuar mbi pjesmarrësit, pra vetëm mbi diadën nënë-fëmijë dhe jo mbi realitetin e jashtëm.
Sipas Bruner që mbështet tezën integracionaliste ( ndërthurjen mes tezës inatiste të gjuhës së lindur dhe tezës sociokulturore e ndërtimit të gjuhës), fëmija duket se ka katër aftësi konjitive:

•Caktimi i një qëllimi: fëmija duket sikur vepron në mbështetje të një aktiviteti të drejtpërdrejt dhe të një qëllimi;
•Kompromisi: fëmija duket sikur përshtatet në komunikim;
•Sistematika: fëmija duket se ka një rregull dhe një shkallë të lartë sistematike në veprime;
•Abstragimi: fëmija bënë shumë gjëra nëpërmjet kombinimit te pak veprimeve.

Fëmija arrin shpejt rezultate të larta me pak veprime të kombinuara sëbashku. Mbi këtë formë “shkëmbimi primitiv” strukturohet gjuha dhe komunikimi.
Shkëmbimi është një situatë ballë për ballë: të sapolindurit e dinë që fytyra, buzëqeshja dhe shprehitë e nënës janë të lidhura me ta. Dalë-ngadalë, kapja e shikimit bëhet tërheqje e vëmëndjes drejt një objekti të jashtëm (nga diada kalohet në një objekt të tretë).
Edhe i rrituri ndryshon sjelljen e tij. Në fazën e parë mbanë fëmijën me fytyrë nga ai me pozicion ballor. Në fazën e dytë i rrituri orienton fëmijën drejt objekteve të jashtme.

*B. Ndërsubjektiviteti sekondar*

Rreth moshës 10-12 muajsh, komunikimi bëhet i qëllimshëm: shkëmbimi përfshin dhe realitetin e jashtëm. Në veçanti orientohet mbi objekte ose veprime që fëmija do të përmbushë. Xhestet zhvillohen paralelisht me vokalizimet dhe janë tregues të zhvillimit të fëmijës. Xhestet përfshijnë nivele të ndryshme, si:
•xhesti tregues, për të treguar apo kërkuar
•xhesti njoftues, për të shpallur
•xhesti përfshirës, që do të thotë ( më jep, merr, shiko)

----------


## metiiii

sa i kuptojn prinderit femijet e tyre dhe a keni degjuar ndonjehere per sherre mes prinderve dhe femijeve

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

mua me kuptojn prindrit per gjithcka...i kam shume te mire.....

----------


## J@mes

*Si të komunikojmë me fëmijët*

Komunikimi i prindërve kundrejt fëmijëve modifikohet dhe nderlikohet natyrshëm me rritjen e femijës.
Shpesh gjysherit e kanë zakon tu flasin fëmijëve me një gjuhë fëmijnore, duke i shprehur fjalet si fëmijë te vegjël: kjo lloj gjuhe quhet "fëmijërishtja". Por, ky lloj  komunikimi mund të përdoret  kur i drejtohesh një foshnjeje, kur fëmija fillon të eksperimentoj fjalët e para është e rëndësishme ti mësojmë shqiptimin e saktë, në formën gramatiore dhe në sintaks.
Gjuha mes fëmijëve dhe te rriturve, ndryshon gjatë rritjes së fëmijëve dhe aftësis së tyre për të kuptuar; për këtë, nuk ka gjithmonë një mënyrë të duhur të komunikimit. 

Disa pika për ti pasur parasysh:

- Fëmijërishtja është një formë komunikimi mes foshnjes dhe nënës: nuk janë fjalët të rëndëishme më tepër sesa toni i ëmbël dhe i butë i nënës që tërheqin vëmëndjen e fëmijës.

- Fëmijërishtja nuk u vjen spontanisht të gjithë prindërve (mund të thuhet që është një mënyrë e përdorur më tepër nga gjyshërit), por kjo nuk ka ndonjë rëndësi në krahasim me tonin e përdorur.

- Pas muajve të parë është e rëndësishme tu flasim fëmijëve me fraza të thjeshta por, duke i shqiptuar drejtë, në mënyrë që ta dëgjojnë saktë fjalën që avash avash do të mësojnë.

- Është e rëndësishme tu flasim në vetën e tretë, sepse fëmija nuk është akoma në gjëndje të dalloj “unë” nga “ti”.

- Rreth një vjeç fëmija fillon të përsërisë fjalë që dëgjon dhe rreth 18 muajsh fillon të thotë ndonjë frazë të thjeshtë. Në këtë moment duhet ta stimulojmë fëmijën të flasë duke i treguar mënyrën e duhur të fjalës.

- Mënyra më e mirë për të ndihmuar fëmijën të flasë në mënyrë korrekte, është duke përsëritur shprehjën e tij drejt dhe jo duke e përsëritur në të njëjtën mënyrë si fëmija.

- Ta inkurajosh duke i thënë dhe “të lumtë” apo fjalë të tjera si këto, atëher kur arrin ta shpreni qartë frazën.

*J@mes*

----------


## drague

James mos bo ysh ysh kur nuk ke pula.

Komunikimi prinder femij lidhet shume me edukaten familjare te trasheguar.

----------


## J@mes

drague, une do te kisha sugjeruar qe ti hidhje nje te lexuar te shpejte perpara se te japesh nje pergjigje, sepse aty brenda do gjesh edhe pyetje qe i drejtohen njerezve qe kane pula.

Se dyti, nuk eshte e veshtire me bo pula. E veshtire eshte ti rrisesh dhe edukosh mire. Eksperienca ime me ben te te them se ka nga ato qe kane pula dhe nuk dine me bo ysh ysh(gjithmone duke iu pershtatur shprehjes tende).  :shkelje syri: 

Tjeter, jam dakort deri diku me ty kur thua se, edukata familjare e trasheguar lidhet me komunikimin prind-femije, megjithate komunikimi eshte nje element mjaft thelbesor ne marredhenien qe krijohet midis prindit dhe femijes dhe per kete do te duhesh me shume sesa te varnim shpresat per nje familje te shendoshe thjesht tek trashegimia.

Pyetjet e mia per ata qe s'jua ka kapur syri jane keto:

*- Cilat janë, apo do të ishin metodat apo teknikat që keni përdorur apo do të përdornit me fëmijët tuaj, në raste & situata të ndryshme? 
- Cilat janë rastet në të cilat ju jeni gjendur apo do të gjendeshit në pozitë të vështirë me fëmijën tuaj? Do ishte komunikimi përzgjedhja juaj, apo dicka tjetër?!*

----------


## PINK

> James mos bo ysh ysh kur nuk ke pula.
> 
> Komunikimi prinder femij lidhet shume me edukaten familjare te trasheguar.


Edhe eshte dhe nuk eshte sot. Sepse ndryshe u rrite ti , kushtet dhe ambjenti qe te rrethonte dhe ndryshe po rriten sot femijet. So lexo dhe meso,  mire te thote James. Prindi eshte gjithmone ne mesim te komunikimit dhe botekuptimit te femijes sot. Te thuash kam pula dhe di si te sillem eshte pol me rigon. Se asnjehere nuk resht se mesuar dhe kuptuari. Sa do rrosh do mesosh.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Besoja

Është një marrëdhënie që ka etapat e veta.Me fëmijët duhet t'i zgjedhësh me patjetër ato që do thuash.Nuk duhet të gabosh.Në marrëdhënie me fëmijët hyn kur është e domosdoshme.Nuk duhen 'ndjekur' në çdo hap sepse dihet që ata do gabojnë por varet për se gabojnë dhe sa i madh apo i vogël është gabimi.Në se që në vogëli krijon raporte të mira me ta,problemet me rritjen e tyre do jenë më të pakta.Ka shumë gjëra.Tek fëmija duhet të dallosh anët e mira dhe të këqia,pasionet e tyre,por këto realizohen në se ke qënë i vëmëndshëm me ta.Dihet që në marrëdhëniet prinder fëmijë,jo gjithmonë i kanë fajet fëmijët,pra,duhet edhe një lloj 'guximi' për të pranuar gabimin.Kjo, kur gjithmonë ke ndërtuar raporte të drejta me ta.Është një temë e gjërë.

----------


## [LoTi]

*Nuk e ka then ai kete shprehje*



> Të jetosh mes te qeshurave do te thote te jetosh me mencuri


Po ju tregoj nje rast qe kam par tek femijet me nje familje Italiane,
ishin 2 femije, nje vazje dhe nje djal po thuajse moshatar pak diferenc kishin me moshen,
por tek femrat ndodh me shum zgjuarsia, ateher: kur ne shtronin sofren per te ngren dreken apo darken, goca gjithmon u ushqente vet, kurse djali nuk donte te hante vet por donte ndihmen nga mami apo gjyshja gjithmon kerkonte ti ndihme nga dikush qe ta ushqente sepse ishte dembel dhe shum i lazdruar, kurse goca gjithmon e qeshur, sepse ishte gjyshja qe e mbante gocen me perralla etj, etj.. kurse djali nuk ishte mesuar si e motra, por kishte deshir vetem te shkaterronte nuk donte te dinte per asgje e ema gjithmon u mundonte ti fliste me te mire por ishte e kote, ishte gjyshja ajo qe rregullonte politiken me femijet sepse i tregonte perralla shum gjera te tjera qe femijen ta bej te qetesohet, pra i gjith problemi i femijeve eshte ky: qe prindi duhet te mundohet gjithmon me femijen vetem harmoni, jo agresivitet.

Flm.

----------


## floraabdullahu

FEMIJET jane krijesa me e ndishme dhe me e pa fajshme keshtu qe leht e ke te manevrosh me ta ,veshtir e kemi me te rriturit qe smund te binden ku e kan mir e ku keq

----------


## Antika

> FEMIJET jane krijesa me e ndishme dhe me e pa fajshme keshtu qe leht e ke te manevrosh me ta ,veshtir e kemi me te rriturit qe smund te binden ku e kan mir e ku keq


Prinderit ta duan te miren po ndonjeher nuk te kuptojn sidomos ne periudhen e adoleshences qe eshte nje periudhe mjaft e ndieshme ,femijet kane nevoje te ndjehen te dashur nga prinderit sdo me thene qe prinderi tia plotesoj te gjitha deshirat po se paku me fjale te mira ti shpjegoje pse nuk duhet te beje ate veprim

----------


## J@mes

*Gjuha e nënës*

Mënyra se si flet nëna me fëmijën ka karakteristika të veçanta në të gjitha gjuhët, sepse ka funksione specifike.
Timbri është i lartë, toni rritës ( ju jepen rëndësi pjesëve finale ), shqiptimi i ngadaltë. Përdoren fjalët kyqe; seleksioni leksikor iu jep përparësi fjalëve që janë etiketa të përgjithëshme, që përfshin pjesën më të madhe të karakteristikave më të dukshme.
Sintaksa është e thjeshtëzuar, në sensin që zakonisht përdoret veta e tretë, përdoren më shumë emra sesa folje. Fjalitë janë më shumë pohuese sesa mohuese, më shumë aktive sesa pasive. Strukturat e fjalive janë homogjene dhe të rregullta.
I rrituri ka gjithmon një funksion mbështetës dhe riforcues. Ai flet duke përshkruar veprimin që po bën, ose duke përshkruar objektin mbi të cilin po vepron, por gjithmon duke mbajtur një shkëmbim aktiv me fëmijën. Nëse fëmija tregon një objekt, i rrituri interpreton, bën lidhjen me kontekstin dhe përmbush dëshirën e fëmijës.


*Zhvillimi i gjuhës tek fëmija*

• Në muajin e 6-të fëmija shprehet me fjalën e vetme që përmbledh një fjali të tërë, ose siç quhet ndryshe holofraza.

• Në muajin e 12-të kemi një zhvillim leksikor dhe semantik, me një pasurim të fjalorit që përdoret në mënyrë pasive dhe aktive.

• Në muajin e 18-të (+\- 4 muaj ) kemi një zhvillim të madh të fjalorit dhe fillon zhvillimi i gramatikës me kuptimin e 100 fjalëve dhe prodhimin e 2 fjalëve. Faza e fjalisë me 2 fjalë duket se ndodh në të gjitha gjuhët dhe ky është një argument në mbështetje të tezës inatiste.

• Në muajin e 24-rt fëmija arrin të shprehë fjali të thjeshta me kryefjalë-folje-kundrinor.

• Në muajin e 36-të fëmija shprehet me fjali të përbëra ( me 2 folje) dhe në moshën 4 vjeç me fjali të bashkrenditura.

----------


## J@mes

*Gjuha  egocentrike*

Si Zhan Piage, ashtu edhe Lev Vigotski kanë vënë re se fëmija ka një riprodhim të gjuhës krejtësisht specifike. Sipas Piage, gjuha egocentrike është baza strukturore e të folurës së më vonshme. Ai e lidh gjuhën egocentrike me faktin që fëmija ka një të menduar egocentrik deri rreth moshës 7 vjec, pas kësaj moshe gjuha egocentrike zhduket dhe zëvendësohet me gjuhën e socializuar.
Vigotski mendon se edhe gjuha egocentrike është njësoj me gjuhën e socializuar, që tranformohet më vonë në gjuhën e brëndëshme.


*Shtrirja gjuhësore*

Injacio Mate Blanko thekson faktin se në zhvillimin e gjuhës janë të përfshirë proçese shumë komplekse me ndërhyrje të mëdha mes anës logjike dhe asaj emocionale. Ndërhyrjet reciproke janë edhe shkaku i gabimeve logjike dhe keqkuptimeve. Në lidhje me këtë problem I.M.Blanko shprehet se ka vetëm një zgjidhje: shtrirja gjuhësore ose përgjithësimi gjuhësor-komunikativ, zhvillimi i leksikut dhe i të folurës për të analizuar, shpjeguar, sqaruar dhe dalluar anët emotive nga ato logjike.
Ndërsa Brunes mendon se, të gjitha proçeset e mësimit kanë të bëjnë me ndërtimin e një gjuhe të përshtatshme me fenomenet, ndërsa studiohet në mënyrë analitike situata socializuese mes grupeve të moshatarëve apo të të rriturve, që kryejnë detyrën e tyre  të transmetimit të dijeve.
Proçesi i analizës është pikërisht zhvillimi i një të foluri analitik personal, në gjëndje që të pasqyroj në mënyrë të pasur dhe koherente proçeset e analizuara.

----------


## J@mes

*Kodi i “ngushtuar” dhe kodi i “zgjeruar” sipas Basil Bernstein*

Një tjetër studim që na jep një pikëpamje të re mbi analizën e të folurit është ai i B. Berstein, i zhvilluar me një kampion të ndarë në klasa sociale sipas prejardhjes.
Berstein vuri në dukje se si në komunikimin e përditshëm subjektet e klasave më të varfra, përdornin atë që ai e quante “kodi i ngushtuar” duke ju referuar me këtë temë një mënyre të foluri shumë të lidhur me kontekstin, me një sintaksë shumë të thjeshtë dhe me një përdorim të madh të gjesteve treguese që nuk të lejonin të dilje jashtë kontekstit dhe kuptimit letrar të menjëhershëm.
Përkundrasi, subjektet që u përkisnin klasave më të larta sociale, përdornin një “kod të zgjeruar”, duke marrë parasysh eksperiencat jashtë dhe sipër kontekstit dhe me një përdorim të kohëve dhe mënyrave pa pasur nevojën e përdorimit të gjesteve.
Është e dukshme që analiza e Basil Bernstein na shtyn të pyesim, se sa ndikon faktori edukativ në marrjen e një “kodi të zgjeruar” dhe cili është në këtë rast roli i të rriturit që edukon? Përgjigja duket se është përforcimi nga ana e të rriturit, e shtrirjes gjuhësore dhe shtimit të kujdesit ndaj proçesit të analizës dhe përvetësimin e saj, e shoqëruar kjo me një ndjeshmëri emotive dhe afektive.
Nga ana tjetër, postulatet e komunikimit pohojn se u duhet kushtuar një kujdes i madh i nivelit të marrëdhënies dhe pikëpamjes reciproke.


*Vazhdimsia dhe ndërprerja në zhvillim: stadet sipas Erickson*

Në vazhdimsi të këtij studimi ja vlen të kujtojmë dhe Ericksonin, që i dha rëndësi të madhe vazhdimsisë mes stadeve të jetës së një personi, duke theksuar se zhvillimi në çdo fazë është koherent me fazën pasardhëse.
Ai dalloi tetë stade zhvillimi dhe gjatë secilit stad, njeriu vihet përballë një krize që duhet zgjidhur. Kështu në varasi të përgjigjes, pozitive apo negative që individi i jep krizës, formohen dhe polarizohen ndjenjat, emocionet, konjicionet dhe koncepti për veten.
Duke qënë se stadet kanë jetgjatësi dhe rëndësi të ndryshme, dihet se sa dëm mund të shkaktojne ne stadet e para të zhvillimit të fëmijës, që më pas mund të ndikoj në të gjithë jetën.

----------


## J@mes

*Faktorët e zhvillimit komunikativ*


• Empatia

Niveli i parë empatik ka të bëjë me kapjen e vëmendjes së fëmijes dhe stimulimin e deshirës së tij për të ndenjur me ne. Fëmija fillon të përdor gjuhën e trupit: të qeshë, të prodhojë gjëra të lezetshme dhe jo të zakonshme, të hapi krahët, të përplasë duart etj.


• T’i lihet fushë e lirë fëmijës

Sjellja e të rriturit influencon mënyrën se si ndërvepron fëmija. Duhet të  kemi një sjellje marrëse, duke i lënë fëmijës hapësirën dhe kohën për të ndërvepruar në mënyrë aktive pa e mbytur me pyetje të shumta.


• Të kënaqemi edhe ne 

I rrituri duhet të përfshihet aktivisht në lojën e fëmijës, në mënyrë që jo vetëm të kënaqë fëmijën por edhe të kënaqet vetë.


• Të dimë të rrijmë në heshtje

Është e vështirë të rrimë në një gjendje heshtjeje, situatë në të cilën gjendemi shpesh me fëmijët me probleme gjuhe. Tendenca natyrore është mbushja e hapësirave boshe me fjalë pa pasur parasysh që po flasim në vend të fëmijës.


• Krijimi i një “baze të sigurtë”

Kush hyn në marrëdhënie me fëmijen mund t’i krijoj atij një “bazë” me të cilën e ndihmon të eksplorojë mjedisin përreth. Sic e shpjegon Bowlby, në teorinë e tij të atashimit në lidhje me marrëdhënien nënë-fëmijë, edhe në këtë rast nuk mund të ketë një eksplorim të vlefshëm nëse fëmija nuk ndihet i sigurtë me njeriun që e mbështet.


• Të mbështesim iniciativën e fëmijës

Ti lëmë fëmijës iniciativën duke thjeshtëzuar takimin mes aktivitetit të tij dhe qëllimit të të rriturit; në këtë mënyrë shtohet mundësia e një aleance të mirë me fëmijën. Nëse do të jetë ai që do të marrë iniciativën do të kemi një mundësi më të madhe për arritjen e rezultateve pozitive sepse do të jetë i interesuar të rrijë me ne. Kur ne t’i përgjigjemi ndërmarrjeve të tij do t’a ndihmojmë ti zhvillohet sensi  i sigurisë.


• Të heqim dorë nga prirja egocentrike

Fëmija që mëson me ne është një qënie unike që është në një moment vendimtar të zhvillimit të tij konjitiv, linguistik, afektiv.
Momenti i tij zhvillimor  është i ndryshëm nga ai i të rriturit dhe është e nevojshme një formë përshtatjeje nga të dyja palët për të pasur një komunikim efektiv. Duhet që i rrituri të shkëputet nga vizioni i tij adulto-centrik dhe të deportojë ne botën e fëmijës. Për të bërë këtë mund të ndihmohemi nga vetë fëmija dhe nga ajo që njohim për të.
Duhet të ekuilibrojmë nivelin e përgjithshëm të fëmijës në mënyrë që mos ti kërkojmë tepër ose tepër pak dhe te favorizojmë pjekjen e perbërësve të gjuhës mbi të cilën po punojmë.

----------


## J@mes

*Të rrisim ndjeshmërinë e fëmijëve*


1- Një prej mënyrave që fëmijët të ruajnë ndjeshmërinë e tyre personale, është duke i mbajtur ata gjithnjë e më shumë në kontakt me natyrën. P.sh. duke i shëtitur në plazh, në malë apo dhe në fshat.

2- Është shumë e rëndësishme që fëmijëve tu bëhen pyetje për atë që i rrethon.
P.sh. cfarë u pëlqen në shtëpinë që jetojnë dhe në këtë moment të rriturit duhet të shohin me sytë e një fëmije dhe të reflektojnë rreth përgjigjeve të tyre.

3- Duhet ti motivojmë të duan natyrën, lulet, kafshët sepse është gjë e mirë që të mbajnë     
një komunikim me gjithë këta element që gjenden kaq afër me dashurinë.
P.sh. bëj të mundur që të flasin me lulet, kjo gjë më vonë do të zhvilloj aftësinë e tyre për të komunikuar me të tjeret.
Kjo lidhje mes fëmijëve dhe gjërave që na rrethojnë, ndodh në një mënyrë të thjesht sepse për fëmijët nuk është ndonjë sforco, por diçka shumë natyrale.

J@mes (E. S.) për ForumiShqiptar

----------


## shtegetar

> James mos bo ysh ysh kur nuk ke pula.
> 
> Komunikimi prinder femij lidhet shume me edukaten familjare te trasheguar.


Drague  do shtoja se edukata familjare dhe ka dhe nuk ka rol te femija ,1 fjal e urt popullore thot(..nga ferra del trendafili dhe nga trendafili del ferra ....)flas nga pervoja ime ka 2 femij e  madhja  eshte goc  shum e edukuar esht e rritur me gjyshrit ,ishte shum e llastuar  menyra e komunikimit  me te si nen e bij  flm  zotit dhe ketu ne vend te huaj me ka nderuar ,ndersa i vogli esht i llastuar dhe  do zoti mbase kethen sepse po vazhdoj keshtu  uh do me jap  shum veshtiresi ,po megjith ate i kam femij te mir ,menyra  e komunikimit  esht kryesore ne familje ....

----------


## Pogradecari

*
femja duhet te ndjehet i sigurte me prindin dhe qe te ndihet i / e tille i duhet dhene dhe shprehur dashuri 24 ore 
per ne shqipot eshte pak e veshtire sepse jemi rritur si kafshe druri ishte komunikimi kryesor

sekreti im eshte se une e dua dhe komunikoj me te sikur te nesermen nuk do ta shof dhe degjoj kurre



*

----------

